# First Negative Experience



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG... OK, so I am NOT a confrontational person AT ALL. I get totally overwhelmed if someone even looks at me sideways and I'm totally upset now.

So, we live in a gated golf-course community and we walk Berghoff on a leash ALWAYS. Now, he is a loud-mouth and when he drives in the back of the truck he always barks out the back window at everyone. That said, he LOVES people and will give his belly to anyone. He has never bitten or lunged at a person. Never been off leash. He has barked at other dogs and cars but we just walk away when he does.

At any rate, I have him out front on his leash and we are wandering around in the grass and this older woman ALL THE WAY DOWN THE ROAD freezes in place. Then she very slowly crosses to the other side. So, I just walk along and when we get close I smile and say, "hi!" with a big smile and she says, "I'm REALLY scared of your dog." I understand people can be scared of big dogs so I say, "oh, don't worry... he would never hurt you" to which SHE SAYS, "well, a lot of people have gotten bit!" I'm like WHAT THE ? So I say, "maam, he's never bitten anyone!" She won't even look at me or speak to me she just keeps mumbling and grousing under her breath as she continues to walk away while I'm being NICE and trying to speak to her... "nasty... lunging at cars... bitten" I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! He has never bitten anyone so why is that **** going around the community?! Do people really dislike big dogs so much that rumors about biting people get started?!?!?!?!

I'm so disturbed... I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

See...I am a confrontational person and if I was completely confident that my dog would not attack in a malicious way and only in a loving, "im gonna give every person kisses" type of way, I would let my dog off the leash. However, I understand that you live in a community so I NEVER would recommend that as I am sure you are either paying HOA or community fees and there would be consequences to such behavior. Nonetheless, I would hate for a person to have a heart attack because my dog wanted to lick them to death. ;-)

Just ignore the ignorance of people and keep doing what you are doing with you dog. Love your dog and be playful with your dog in all spaces you walk so maybe others will see how awesome he really is.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

OTOH, a GSD adult is a BIG scary dog to a lot of folks so I can see where an older woman esp. might be scared of one.

If you can't convince her otherwise just demonstrate what a good dog yours is by doing a few obedience commands as she is passing on the other side of the road. have him / her heel and Down and sit and Come and Stay all in clear eyesight and earshot of her 9and anyone else watching). Works wonders with some folks 9and not so much with others).

I do this in our little park near our house and it is amazing what nice comments that we usually get from many spectators. esp. when we do them at the end of a 30' leash. And esp. the stay as other folks and dogs are going by.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It happened to me all the time when I had Dobermans. People would cross the street so they wouldn't have to walk by the big bad Dobe.

When I got my first Dobe, we had her out in the front yard playing with her. This crazy woman from around the corner walks up and starts yelling that she's going to call the police on us for having that dangerous dog. Mind you, the "dangerous dog" was 4 months old and had her ears taped up. She looked like a little deer, LOL.

Sure enough the police pull up. A policewoman got out of the car and starting laughing when she saw the puppy playing with us, in our own yard. She played with her for a minute, got back in her car, still laughing, and drove away.

So, yeah, I've been there! So far I haven't encountered anyone who has obviously shied away from the shepherds. Mostly people come up to me and want to tell me about a shepherd they had as a kid.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

The key is to walk your GSD with a small dog and two kids in the stroller. Then everyone assumes she is a big sweetheart and isn't scared . 

When I am walking alone without kids, I get a lot of people getting far out of the way though. I do think that they would actually be much more protective when the kids are there though. They are definitely on higher alert when the kids are around.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

codmaster said:


> f
> If you can't convince her otherwise just demonstrate what a good dog yours is by doing a few obedience commands as she is passing on the other side of the road. have him / her heel and Down and sit and Come and Stay all in clear eyesight and earshot of her and anyone else watching). Works wonders with some folks and not so much with others).


This really about all you can do besides saying:

"I'm sorry I think you might have dog mixed up with someone else's, but they can look scary and I understand some people are afraid of them." 

Some people aren't just leary of dogs, they're terrified, and dog owners have to respect that by acknowledging their fear and making sure their dogs are good ambassadors for whatever breed they represent. 

We cut people a wide berth anytime they indicate they're afraid of our dogs. It doesn't do any good to get upset or angry.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've had people always cross the street, and some would hide (clearly they were terrified of any dog though). I wouldn't take it personally. The only time I took something personally was when I was at a Herding Instinct Test and came up to let my dog play with some other dogs that were done, and a lady asked me to move my GSD away because she is afraid of them. She later came up to me and told me that she had a bad experience with her old corgie getting attacked by a GSD. I was still pissed at her because I just expect more of dog people/owners to understand that the GSD that attacked her dog years ago isn't the GSD that is at the end of my leash. Who in their right mind would take a DA dog to an event like that? Those things I take personally, but with normal people on the street, you can't tell if they are scared or have had a bad experience, so they are just leary of all dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the ignorant make it hard to ignore.



Jjgibbs said:


> I am a confrontational person and if I was completely confident that my dog would not attack in a malicious way and only in a loving, "im gonna give every person kisses" type of way,
> 
> >>>>I would let my dog off the leash.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

Very true. I wanted to make it a lighter subject and maybe we could have a smile. But my last statement of my post was real in that doing exactly what she's been doing is the only real thing to do for people who are set in their ways. 



doggiedad said:


> the ignorant make it hard to ignore.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when she said "a lot of people have gotten bit" was she
talking about your dog or dogs in general? there's absolutely
nothing for you to be upset about. i bet your dog isn't upset
because the lady said something.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe i'm missing something here. i think it would be very ignorant
to let your dog off leash to show how friendly he is as you said you would.



doggiedad said:


> the ignorant make it hard to ignore.





Jjgibbs said:


> Very true. I wanted to make it a lighter subject and maybe we could have a smile. But my last statement of my post was real in that doing exactly what she's been doing is the only real thing to do for people who are set in their ways.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I'm still sick to my stomach and shaking. Maybe if *I'M *so sensitive I shouldn't have a dog that ellicits such a response!! LOL I wish I was one of those people that could stand up for myself. What I wanted to do was follow her down the road with Bergs in a heel and say what I wanted to say because heck, you're walking on MY street but I also don't want to be THAT neighbor. We are only renting here while we build a home on 5 acres... THANK GOD but I'm guessing we could get kicked out right quick as we are on a month to month lease.

I think my problem is that I UNDERSTAND people being afraid of large dogs... that's why I make it a point to be super friendly and talk to them. I had him in a sit and I was trying to explain to her, "hey, he is only a year old and he makes a lot of noise but he would never hurt a person. Do you want to meet him? If not, I'll certainly keep him on the other side of the road because I understand... my sister is afraid of dogs." The problem was that she was so RUDE for no reason. I mean, telling me that a lot of people have been bitten by my dog... REALLY? And scowling at me and basically yelling at me while walking away while I'm smiling and trying to speak nicely to her. I could NEVER be so rude to someone.


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

It was meant merely as a "haha, smile a bit". Sorry if you or anyone else was offended or took it seriously. :-/




doggiedad said:


> maybe i'm missing something here. i think it would be very ignorant
> to let your dog off leash to show how friendly he is as you said you would.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Jjgibbs said:


> It was meant merely as a "haha, smile a bit". Sorry if you or anyone else was offended or took it seriously. :-/


I totally got what you were saying and that you were being funny...


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when she said "a lot of people have gotten bit" was she
> talking about your dog or dogs in general? there's absolutely
> nothing for you to be upset about. i bet your dog isn't upset
> because the lady said something.


Nope... I'm pretty sure she was talking about Berghoff. He is scary and I get that. In here we have A LOT of small, sweater wearing, OFF LEASH dogs who aren't always well behaved but people think because they are small, no biggie. So does Bergs fuss at those dogs, yes. Has bergs barked at some cars, yes BUT always ON LEASH and we always get him in control. I don't know what to think.

I WISH I could not be upset... I'm one of those people who REALLY lets stuff get to me. Even though I'm telling myself, "why the **** do you care what this old lady said to you"... I totally care what the lady said. It hurt my feelings. Dumb, yes. And no... you're right... Berghoff wasn't upset and he kept his eye on her for quite a while after she passed. Maybe he felt her bad mojo!! 

*edited to add - DOGGIE DAD... I LOVE the coloring of the pup in your avatar. Breathtaking.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

duttlyn said:


> Thanks everyone... I'm still sick to my stomach and shaking. Maybe if *I'M *so sensitive I shouldn't have a dog that ellicits such a response!! LOL I wish I was one of those people that could stand up for myself. What I wanted to do was follow her down the road with Bergs in a heel and say what I wanted to say because heck, you're walking on MY street but I also don't want to be THAT neighbor. We are only renting here while we build a home on 5 acres... THANK GOD but I'm guessing we could get kicked out right quick as we are on a month to month lease.
> 
> I think my problem is that I UNDERSTAND people being afraid of large dogs... that's why I make it a point to be super friendly and talk to them. I had him in a sit and I was trying to explain to her, "hey, he is only a year old and he makes a lot of noise but he would never hurt a person. Do you want to meet him? If not, I'll certainly keep him on the other side of the road because I understand... my sister is afraid of dogs." The problem was that she was so RUDE for no reason. I mean, telling me that a lot of people have been bitten by my dog... REALLY? And scowling at me and basically yelling at me while walking away while I'm smiling and trying to speak nicely to her. I could NEVER be so rude to someone.


Wish I could say that I wouldn't be upset because I know there's a mistake & it's not my dog she's talking about, but I would be upset...not going to lie. Keep enjoying your walks with your dog & if you see that lady again smile and keep walking. You will be moving soon

Hey, I was reading your signature....your boy was found on the side of the road??


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Wish I could say that I wouldn't be upset because I know there's a mistake & it's not my dog she's talking about, but I would be upset...not going to lie. Keep enjoying your walks with your dog & if you see that lady again smile and keep walking. You will be moving soon
> 
> Hey, I was reading your signature....your boy was found on the side of the road??


Thanks... I just said those words to my husband... "Honey, this just reaffirms why I'm building on land. Neighbors really suck sometimes!" Ha Ha.

Yep, Berghoff was dumped off on the side of the road and almost starved to death. I think someone dropped him by a local farm on purpose but then he wasn't found for a long time. He was skin and bones, had giardia, ataxic back legs, terrible allergies where he broke out in hives and couldn't breathe, and the kicker... he tested positive for DISTEMPER!! Can you imagine? We don't know if he really had it but for what it's worth, we worked really hard to get him back to health and we love him to pieces even if he can be a punk sometimes.


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you.  It works for me when people at least try to make me smile a bit. I just wanted you to have the visual lol...even if just for a sec of your dog licking this old lady's face lol.




duttlyn said:


> I totally got what you were saying and that you were being funny...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

duttlyn said:


> Thanks... I just said those words to my husband... "Honey, this just reaffirms why I'm building on land. Neighbors really suck sometimes!" Ha Ha.
> 
> Yep, Berghoff was dumped off on the side of the road and almost starved to death. I think someone dropped him by a local farm on purpose but then he wasn't found for a long time. He was skin and bones, had giardia, ataxic back legs, terrible allergies where he broke out in hives and couldn't breathe, and the kicker... he tested positive for DISTEMPER!! Can you imagine? We don't know if he really had it but for what it's worth, we worked really hard to get him back to health and we love him to pieces even if he can be a punk sometimes.


Wow...how awful for the little guy. Thank God you were there to notice him and bring him back to good health! We hope to break ground on a new build in a few years. We are looking at property now...the land is way more important to us that the acutal house we will build. We do not want to see any neighbors & won't according to our plan!


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Wow...how awful for the little guy. Thank God you were there to notice him and bring him back to good health! We hope to break ground on a new build in a few years. We are looking at property now...the land is way more important to us that the acutal house we will build. We do not want to see any neighbors & won't according to our plan!


I'd LOVE not to see any neighbors but unfortunately, we'll have them anyway. Amazingly, the guy next door has a dog (moved into the house AFTER we got the property) and I saw him hitting the dog. I'm wishing I could find a BIGGER piece somewhere where I never saw anyone but not here in Fort Myers. We need to stay by my DH's job otherwise I'd be looking for 100 acres in TN!!!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

The exact same thing happened to me and my girl except they called her a "vicious animal" and she was only 6 months at the time. I also live in a community and the women love to talk on the street. The same exact lady that called my girl a vicious animal (she's a year now) was talking with her friends. They saw us walking their way about 15 yards away and their little Schnauzer gets loose and came rushing over.

The look on their faces were priceless. They freaked out so bad and was yelling at me to restrain my dog while their dog was still just rushing over to sniff my girl. When the little guy finally reached my girl, they kindly sniffed each other. The ladies paused and saw no threat from my girl. (In my mind I was yelling out "IN YO FACE!!!!") and just walked away smiling...

Just yesterday, the same lady walked passed us and kindly apologized... lol 4 months later and she remembers. SHE REMEMBERS!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

The key is to walk your GSD with a small dog and two kids in the stroller. Then everyone assumes she is a big sweetheart and isn't scared . 

When I am walking alone without kids, I get a lot of people getting far out of the way though. I do think that they would actually be much more protective when the kids are there though. They are definitely on higher alert when the kids are around.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Not quite sure how I posted the same thing twice


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What kind of leash, a regular one or Flexi?

I agree with cod - do a few basic obedience exercises (if he doesn't know, sit, and lay down, teach him them!) and avoid people who are afraid.
The last thing you'd want to do is let him off leash.
In our state, if a dog "approaches in a manner of attack", well, people would not know a manner of attack if it bit them in the face! No pun intended.
It's all quite subjective and if I were terrified of a dog, the last thing I'd want is that dog rushing up to me.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> What kind of leash, a regular one or Flexi?
> 
> I agree with cod - do a few basic obedience exercises (if he doesn't know, sit, and lay down, teach him them!) and avoid people who are afraid.
> The last thing you'd want to do is let him off leash.
> ...


Oh goodness, I would NEVER NEVER NEVER let Berghoff off leash... Not in our neighborhood. In fact, he happened to be on a 6 foot heavy leather double end leash with a prong AND backup collar because I knew it was prime "little dog" off leash time in our neighborhood and better safe than sorry. If a tiny dog rushes him I want to be sure I have ROCK SOLID control of him so he doesn't get blamed for eating some little dog that attacked HIM. I typically avoid bringing him out at that hour but I had to so he was on his prong. And, he knows all his commands and was actually walking in a heel and then put in a sit and stood at perfect attention while the lady passed. 

I think she is just a sour old RUDE lady.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

gsdkid said:


> ...just yesterday, the same lady walked passed us and kindly apologized... Lol 4 months later and she remembers. She remembers!


love love love!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If your dog was on a prong, he should have been by your side, not out in front...?


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> If your dog was on a prong, he should have been by your side, not out in front...?


hahaha... no, I meant out front like, in the front yard!  He was in a heel walking towards her.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

GSDkid said:


> The exact same thing happened to me and my girl except they called her a "vicious animal" and she was only 6 months at the time. I also live in a community and the women love to talk on the street. The same exact lady that called my girl a vicious animal (she's a year now) was talking with her friends. They saw us walking their way about 15 yards away and their little Schnauzer gets loose and came rushing over.
> 
> The look on their faces were priceless. They freaked out so bad and was yelling at me to restrain my dog while their dog was still just rushing over to sniff my girl. When the little guy finally reached my girl, they kindly sniffed each other. The ladies paused and saw no threat from my girl. (In my mind I was yelling out "IN YO FACE!!!!") and just walked away smiling...
> 
> Just yesterday, the same lady walked passed us and kindly apologized... lol 4 months later and she remembers. SHE REMEMBERS!



Ahh that's great! I felt the same a few months back. My neighbor down the street has a small dog that they sometimes don't leash. One night I was walking Kaiser and the lady yells, "Stop!". Kaiser and I pause and she frantically picks up her dog that is no where near Kaiser. Then she looks at me like I did something wrong for walking my dog when he is on his leash. She never apologized or said anything just gave me a look of disgust. Those little moments can be annoying, especially when I know Kaiser is loving and wouldn't of harmed the dog. You will always have someone who will judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I used to walk Remo and have him carry his neon pink Frisbee in his mouth. He was a gigantic GSD so I am sure he looked really scary to a lot of folks. But, when he was carrying his Frisbee in his mouth, folks usually smiled, or laughed. We almost would always get off the sidewalk and practice a sit/stay or down/stay when we got close to other folks out walking. He was reactive to other dogs when on leash, so between him concentrating on the Frisbee and a simple command, he was too busy to act like a maniac toward any dogs that he could see. 

When I encounter folks who are terrified of dogs, or who just hate dogs in general, I feel pity for them. They will never know the joy of being owned by a fabulous GSD and that is really sad for them!


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have what I and everyone who knows her, think is the sweetest German Shepherd bitch. One day about 6 months ago, she was in a sit stay (right beside me) at the local rec center building, while I was cleaning/filling the communal dog water bowl. An old lady came hobbling around the corner and I could tell that she was afraid of Maggie, her expression and stance was clearly that of an uncomfortable person. Almost as soon as the words "She's Friendly" had left my mouth, Maggie started barking ferociously at this little old lady. I think Maggie was more scared of the old lady than the lady was of Maggie. Anyway it was an eyeopener for me and I was rather embarrassed to say the least. So I don't think I did anything to allay her fears of GSD's. So I guess my point is that sometimes people who show fear/aversion to dogs can unwittingly instigate a dog to react. It's probably fair to say that people who are afraid of dogs have more bad dog experiences than people who are comfortable around dogs.

BTW, I issued a very swift correction and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

pfitzpa1 said:


> I have what I and everyone who knows her, think is the sweetest German Shepherd bitch. One day about 6 months ago, she was in a sit stay (right beside me) at the local rec center building, while I was cleaning/filling the communal dog water bowl. An old lady came hobbling around the corner and I could tell that she was afraid of Maggie, her expression and stance was clearly that of an uncomfortable person. Almost as soon as the words "She's Friendly" had left my mouth, Maggie started barking ferociously at this little old lady. I think Maggie was more scared of the old lady than the lady was of Maggie. Anyway it was an eyeopener for me and I was rather embarrassed to say the least. So I don't think I did anything to allay her fears of GSD's. So I guess my point is that sometimes people who show fear/aversion to dogs can unwittingly instigate a dog to react. It's probably fair to say that people who are afraid of dogs have more bad dog experiences than people who are comfortable around dogs.
> 
> BTW, I issued a very swift correction and it hasn't happened since.


 
I suspect that your dog was reacting to the body language of the lady - as in "if she is acting that nervous/scared", then she must be guilty of something! My guy will sometimes react the same to people who act funny or even more so who stare at him.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I really hope there aren't rumors going around about your pup being vicious; that would be terrible. 

Honestly, I wouldn't have even gone up to the lady in the first place. When I see people that are visibly afraid of Sasha I move us off the sidewalk and put her in a sit-stay, and wait for the people to pass. I actually had a person tell me thank you yesterday for that. I had a cousin who had a bad dog experience as a kid and her fear was paralyzing with every dog but our big golden, who she's known since he was a puppy. Big dogs still make her nervous and she's 22 now. I don't think someone telling her their dog is friendly would make a difference, after all that's what most people say even if they aren't. I fell like the best way to make someone feel better is to have you dog calm, under control, and away from them.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

My Sophie is barely a year old and I've had several people tell me she looks vicious or intimidating. Which, if anyone's ever seen the K9 unit shows on Animal Planet or the Discovery Channel, I can definitely see why they would see German Shepherds as intimidating dogs.

But your best bet is to just continue about your day, and if you have another encounter similar to this one, just put the dog in a sit or down position and let them pass, smile and wave, and let them fear the big bad puppy. =P


----------



## andre (Feb 24, 2012)

*$$$$$*

I bring my best friend to an area that is perfect for frisbeemania......wide open and plenty of room......once he thinks the dog friz is damaged(holes etc.) he spits it out like (hey man need quality stuff)garbage.....getting spendy...help!!!!!


----------



## andre (Feb 24, 2012)

if i get to the park first.......I notice cars will turn away when they see my shepard running around......I feel they got a bad rap............he is loving gentle and sweet


----------



## andre (Feb 24, 2012)

andre said:


> if i get to the park first.......I notice cars will turn away when they see my shepard running around......I feel they got a bad rap............he is loving gentle and sweet


 not sure how to use this site yet.......internet fumbler and miss speller


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One time after a volunteer meeting, a bunch of GSD rescue folks met up at the dog park in Reston VA. We probably had about a dozen GSDs running around having a blast. Cars would pull up, walk their dog/s to the gate and then turn around and leave. The only incident that afternoon was between a Lab and a Golden. 

The president of the group that started the dog park called me and told me that people called him complaining about the GSDs in the park. I asked him for a specific complaint and the only thing he could say was that it made people nervous to see so many GSDs. What a crock!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't have even gone up to the lady in the first place. When I see people that are visibly afraid of Sasha I move us off the sidewalk and put her in a sit-stay, and wait for the people to pass. I actually had a person tell me thank you yesterday for that. I had a cousin who had a bad dog experience as a kid and her fear was paralyzing with every dog but our big golden, who she's known since he was a puppy. Big dogs still make her nervous and she's 22 now. I don't think someone telling her their dog is friendly would make a difference, after all that's what most people say even if they aren't. I fell like the best way to make someone feel better is to have you dog calm, under control, and away from them.


Agree with all of this. Of course I don't like people being afraid of Jinx and even in the back yard I have had people cross the street and be scared to death passing us and she's out there going pee with a HUGE care bear in her mouth, that one always makes me chuckle.

Whenever I'm out walking with her on or off leash (off leash is only in the woods) if I see someone coming either behind us or in front of us I make her go off the trail into the grass and she is to go into a sit/stay and not move until released. I make sure I put her in one while they are still at a nice distance so they see it and hopefully feel a bit more reassured and she is not allowed out of it until they have gone quite a distance past us. I generally do not do the "oh she's friendly" because people here it all the time as a dog is rushing them or while a dog is latched on to their pant legs some people are just clueless so I don't say anything about it generally (I've slipped a few times admittedly but try really hard not to) There was a time on an off leash hike where this soldier came down a hill with all his gear expected the woods to be empty (real early Saturday morning) and was met with my husband, myself and this big evil GSD off leash. Normally I carry the leash but I had already put it away in the backpack so when I saw him I called her over off trail into a sit which she did immediately. He still froze and wouldn't pass us so I had her put her back to him with her facing into the woods looking at me and had her go into a platz then told her stay and looked at him and just said "it's ok you can pass" he did a sideways shuffle then a rather quick paced walk until he got out of sight then I released her and continued on our way. I wasn't going to give him the she's friendly lecture because it wouldn't have mattered to him he was scared to death so figured the best thing was to drop her to help ease his nerves some and have her not facing him. 

The best thing I've ever had for people that are scared is to move as far away as possible for them and have her do some obedience. not so they see something great about her but so they can see "I" have control of her. I'm fine seeing a dog go insane lunging barking etc.. but what I worry about is the owner not the dog I want to know an owner can handle their dog above all else. 

I know we all have complaints about people seeing our dog as mean but WE chose to get a dog that has a bad stereotype attached to them, we chose a dog that looks intimidating we can't get mad at people that have those views when we knew this getting the breed. Yeah it's hard especially when my girl has never even barked at someone or another dog out walking (she barked at 1 guy at 6 months old who was hiding in the dark outside our hotel but the guy 10 ft from him she couldn't care less about so I trusted her judgement on that one) One older lady on a hike in the woods (she was on lead this time) was scared of her and picked up her little white fluff ball and shuffled past us but I had Jinx jump up on a tree stump and start posing for pictures ignoring the lady.. after she got like 50 ft past us the other direction she yelled back (voice trembling) "that's a cute picture" and then ran. Made me chuckle but again I just show I have control of her and let people go. Generally I will give them a smile to show I'm friendly and go back to giving her commands or if they are scared to pass I let them know it's ok they can pass us and that's about it.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Andre,

You need to invest in a couple of the Jawz frisbees made by Hyper-Flite - they are puncture proof and withstand an amazing amount of GSD abuse. Remo would not lower his standards to play with any other type of Frisbee. The only drawback is that they do NOT float!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Agree with all of this. Of course I don't like people being afraid of Jinx and even in the back yard I have had people cross the street and be scared to death passing us and she's out there going pee with a HUGE care bear in her mouth, that one always makes me chuckle.
> .


obviously they believe she ate the small child who owns the bear.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i would have said, "no habla english"


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> obviously they believe she ate the small child who owns the bear.


:rofl: ahahahah I never thought about that... maybe I should start leaving a tattered little girl's shirt in the yard... might as well have some fun since they are making assumptions lol


----------

